# Your Top 10 Favorite Movies



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 6, 2013)

It's been _forever_ since there was a thread like this here, so why don't I just ask the question myself...

What are your favorite movies?

As for me, well:
1. The Shawshank Redemption
2. 2001: A Space Odyssey
3. Airplane!
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Inception
6. Pink Floyd: The Wall
7. In Bruges
8. Fight Club
9. The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
10. Apocalypse Now


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 6, 2013)

I find it really difficult to give a specific order with these lists so I'll just list the first 10 ones I can think of that I really like, in the order I think of them. It's probably not accurate.

Big
Back to the Future
Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
Wall-E
The Matrix
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade

(at this point I was running out of ideas)
Mr Bean's Holiday
Stargate


I haven't not seen many films, it's just I don't think many of them are _really_ good.
If I hadn't restricted myself to one film per franchise you'd be seeing a whole lot of repeats up there (but not the Matrix, don't worry!). Maybe Star Wars would have been up there but I can't decide which one is my favourite out of the three. I'm also not including so bad it's good or so bad it's hilarious films.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 6, 2013)

Ace Ventura: Nature Calls
Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Austin Powers: Goldmember
Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery
Bruce Almighty
Liar Liar
Dumb and Dumber
Yes Man
Happy Gilmore
Billy Madison

of course I don't like movies by the same actors


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 7, 2013)

The Prestige
Drive
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Dr. Strangelove
The Dark Knight
Brazil
Do The Right Thing
The Truman Show
Inception
Unbreakable


----------



## Scootaloo (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't have a favourite movie, so i'll just name some of my personal favourites

Goldeneye
Skyfall
Fantastic Mr. Fox
The Green Mile
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
Harry Potter movies

some others:
Wreck it Ralph
Fun With Dick and Jane
Spy Kids
Sonic the Hedgehog: The Movie


----------



## Hippy (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay, these are in no particular order.

Charlie in the Chocolate Factory
Vile
Nine Dead
Insidious
Gremlins
Alice in Wonderland (The Disney Cartoon)
Alice in Wonderland (With Johnny Depp)
All of the Harry Potters--Especially the Goblet of Fire!

Um, that is all I can think of at the moment. I'll add more if I think of any. I just like a lot of horror.


----------



## Jolty (Apr 7, 2013)

live action:
1) Back to the Future (all 3 of them)
2) The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
3) Wayne's World
4) Space Cowboys
5) Bruce Almighty
6) Monty Python's Life of Brian
7) The Bridges of Madison County
8) Love Actually
9) Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy
10) Rocky Horror Picture Show

animated:
1) The Emperor's New Groove
2) Mulan
3) Hercules
4) Interstella 5555
5) My Neighbor Totoro
6) Paranorman
7) Professor Layton and the Eternal Diva
8) Brother Bear
9) South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut
10) EVERY PIXAR MOVIE EVER DON'T MAKE ME PICK JUST ONE

wow that was hard to narrow it down to. 20.


----------



## Rainbow Dashie (Apr 8, 2013)

10. Memento
9. The Elephant Man
8. 12 Angry Men
7. Taxi Driver
6. The Big Lebowski
5. The Others
4. In Bruges
3. There Will Be Blood
2. Mulholland Dr.
1. Pulp Fiction


----------



## Autumn (Apr 8, 2013)

1. blazing saddles
2. stranger than fiction
3. chicago
4. anchorman
5. back to the future movies
6. rocky horror picture show
7. 12 angry men
8. monty python and the holy grail
9. history of the world part 1
10. spaceballs

ok that's live-action, idk how animated would factor in but toy story 1/3, wreck-it ralph and emperor's new groove are all up there


----------



## mewtini (Apr 8, 2013)

Poly said:
			
		

> 6. rocky horror picture show


the _hell_ o.o

1)The Green Mile
2)Forrest Gump
3)The Shawshank Redemption
4)Toy Story 1
5)Misery
6)Spaceballs
7)Django Unchained
8)I saw the last half of Wreck-It Ralph
9)Big
10)Valkryie

by the time I hit 8 or 9 I was scrambling for movies I vaguely liked


----------



## Light (Apr 8, 2013)

Pulp fiction
Cloud Atlas
The Dark Knight
Inception
V for Vendetta
Aladdin
The Hobbit
Nightmare before Christmas
Cabin in the Woods
Tron


----------



## Autumn (Apr 8, 2013)

Mewtini said:


> the _hell_ o.o


what? :p


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 8, 2013)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> 6. rocky horror picture show


Do you remember the aliens? Because I watched it the other day, thought "okay how did pop cultural osmosis not tell me this movie had aliens" and started commenting on it to people I know who have seen it. Every single one of them, even if they'd seen it multiple times, was like "oh, huh, there were aliens?" I'm starting to think there's some kind of a Men in Black mindwipe thing going on.

As for my favorite movies, hm. You really can't compare most of these movies to each other, so the ordering is somewhat arbitrary.

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
2. The Prestige
3. Monty Python's Life of Brian
4. District 9
5. Inglourious Basterds
6. Reservoir Dogs
7. Memento
8. The Green Mile
9. The Shawshank Redemption
10. The Incredibles

I am probably forgetting something.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 8, 2013)

Butterfree said:


> Do you remember the aliens? Because I watched it the other day, thought "okay how did pop cultural osmosis not tell me this movie had aliens" and started commenting on it to people I know who have seen it. Every single one of them, even if they'd seen it multiple times, was like "oh, huh, there were aliens?" I'm starting to think there's some kind of a Men in Black mindwipe thing going on.


I remember the aliens! i guess nobody really noticed because the movie is really fucking confusing anyway, it took like seven viewings before i could make heads or tails of about half of it.

then again it probably helps that a lot of the movie is pretty much ingrained in my head because the majority of those seven viewings were audience participation viewings


----------



## Light (Apr 9, 2013)

Butterfree said:


> Do you remember the aliens? Because I watched it the other day, thought "okay how did pop cultural osmosis not tell me this movie had aliens" and started commenting on it to people I know who have seen it. Every single one of them, even if they'd seen it multiple times, was like "oh, huh, there were aliens?" I'm starting to think there's some kind of a Men in Black mindwipe thing going on.


Awesomely, pop culture osmosis/ pop lingo osmosis has just bestowed upon me the concept of pop culture/ lingo osmosis (unless this is one of Butterfree's originals, in which case I'm totally stealing and integrating into my mental processes)


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 9, 2013)

1. Avatar (_not_ the airbender)
2. Dragonheart (hence my username)
3. ALL of the Lord Of The Rings movies
4. Hitchhikers Guide The The Galaxy
5. Eragon
6. The Black Stallion
7. Watership Down
8. Jurassic Park
9.  the Harry Potter movies
10.  Dragonheart II


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 10, 2013)

T1. Inception
T1. White Christmas
3. Beauty and the Beast
4. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
5. Airplane!
6. Star Trek
7. Top Gun
8. Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
9. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
10. Citizen Kane

3 of those I saw for the first time in the last month, so I might be a bit biased.


----------



## Byrus (Apr 13, 2013)

1. The Shining
2. The Fly (1986)
3. Videodrome
4. An American werewolf in London
5. A Nightmare on Elm Street
6. Alien/Aliens
7. Misery
8. Brain Dead 
9. Jurassic Park
10. Chronicle 

And about a hundred more. Narrowing it down to 10 is tricky.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm not fond of ranking things, but when asked to name my favourite film I usually say _2001._ Other films which would make the top ten... _Inglourious Basterds_, _Let the Right One In_, _Lost in Translation_, probably _Star Wars_ for nostalgia reasons... I haven't thought about it that much, really. Maybe _Brazil_ and _Metropolis_? I saw them both for the second time quite recently and was struck by how fantastic both are.

ETA: Oh, reading Byrus' post reminded me - definitely _Alien_. (_Aliens_ is also very good but not quite in the same category.)


----------



## Mewmic (Feb 20, 2014)

i don't have a top ten, but right now my favorite movie's osmosis jones.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 20, 2014)

My list is sort of extremely outdated, so I'm going to make a new one!


Bruce Almighty
Liar Liar
Pirates of the Caribbean (all of them, really)
Ace Ventura(s)
Austin Powers(s)
Frozen
Anchorman
Emperor's New Groove
Batman (all of them, the ones with Christian Bale)
Newsies!!

These aren't in any particular order (as you can clearly see).  I generally watch a _lot_ of movies, and it's hard for me to pick favourites!  Some more were Wreck-It-Ralph, Rock of Ages, The Incredibles, the Bee Movie, and the Shrek series (I watch a lot of kid movies, but shh, I have three younger brothers, okay).


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 20, 2014)

Qvalador said:


> list


I take it you like Jim Carrey :P


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 20, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> I take it you like Jim Carrey :P


Just a little.  :p


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 5, 2014)

I will split my top twenty into two groups: Animation, and Live Action.

Animation:
10. Shrek
9. Toy Story
8. The Emperor's New Groove
7. Wreck-It Ralph
6. Spirited Away
5. Ice Age
4. Finding Nemo
3. The Land Before Time
2. Pokemon: Mewtwo Strikes Back
1. The Lion King

Live Action:
10. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
9. Star Wars: A New Hope
8. 10,000 B.C.
7. Erik the Viking
6. Young Frankenstein
5. Transformers
4. Taladega Nights
3. Jurassic Park
2. Thor
1. Ted


----------



## Murkrow (May 21, 2014)

I'm starting to think that Hot Fuzz is among my favorites.


----------

